# Unexpected pregnancy - help please



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi all 
Apologies for posting here - I'm not sure where to post. I used to be a regular poster on this site when we were doing ivf about five years ago. Our attempts failed and we gave up all treatments and ttc, although we never used contraception. 

Well, I can't believe I'm writing this but apparently I'm now pregnant - well, I AM pregnant I guess! I was due my period last week and tested this morning - a clear blue came up as + straight away. 

I don't know what to do, where to start... would really appreciate some advice please?? 
This is a completely unexpected and unplanned pregnancy and I still can't believe it!!! 
I've just turned 41 and this is obviously my first pregnancy. I'm terrified, excited, and still in complete and utter shock. 
I've made an appt with my GP for next week but so far that's it. I'm guessing I should take some folic acid?? 

DH doesn't know yet - he's at work and I'm waiting for him to call me      

Thanks in advance for any advice you can offer.


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Sorry, I've just spotted the PG section further. Apologies to all if I've posted in the wrong place; I've copied and posted in the PG boards instead.


----------

